# Fridge Issues



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

I have been having issues with my refrigerator since early Sept. With shore power the fridge and freezer work as it should. However when I dry camp ( most of the time ) the freezer will always work but the fridge can hardly keeps 50 degrees when I am in the LP mode. This has been intermittent and when I took it to Mike Thompson RV it worked fine. Like I said it is intermittent.

Shortly after that it failed more and more often. I tested the Thermo couple per directions from Dometic and it appears to be working correctly. The Pilot lights, the fuse is good..etc etc. The killer part is that the freezer always works...

Someone said to re-level the trailer. My question is howclose do I have to be to level? I know that I am within less than an inch in any axis and the unit still fails.

The unit goes back to the dealer this week as it is the last chance for warranty as it expires in Dec. Any ideas?

Thanks in advance

Wes


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

W Podboy Here is a link to post on fridge problems Hope it helps

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...l=frige+control


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

Ken,
Thanks for the link.... It did give me some info but the problem is that the unit works with it plugged into the 120 AC power. The problem is only when I use propane...

This is driving me nuts and has caused me to cancel a trip. I spoke with the Mfg tech folks and even did some high level testing ( I am in the electronics biz ) and still get an idea of whats wrong. I just need to convince them to replace the unit and not keep looking at it.

Thanks again

Wes


----------

